# 1993 D21 won't start. Help please



## Nat3dog69 (Aug 29, 2017)

Last month I picked up a 1993 hard body pick up. For the first month it ran and drove fine. I was getting ready to leave a car show when the truck wouldn't start. We tried jumping it but that didn't work. So since it's a manual train car we ended up pushing it to get it running. We made it home but I haven't been able to get the truck to turn over. When I turn the key all I hear is a click. If I stand in front of the motor when the key is turned I can hear a whispering sound for a bit but then it clicks off. Below is a list of everything I have tried so far. Any help or advice would be great fully appreciated. 


Checked all wires and fuses
New starter relay
Bypassed the neutral safety switch 
New plugs and wires
New starter
New fuseable link
Egnition switch is working

I did find a black wire that is connected to nothing. I tried following the wire but couldn't find the other end. I grounded the wire to see if it did anything and nothing happened. Below is a picture of the wire.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What engine? Now, so I'm sure what is going on, is it cranking but not firing or is it not cranking at all when you depress the clutch and turn the key to "start?" Have you checked for power to the starter solenoid signal wire with a 12v test light when you attempt to start? Are the battery cable connections clean and tight? Have you tested the battery? Have you tried jumping the clutch pedal switch?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Sometimes the battery cables lose conductivity as they get old.

You could try putting jumper cables straight from the battery post on the truck to where the battery cables connect on the engine. If the engine cranks, you have a bad battery cable.


----------



## Nat3dog69 (Aug 29, 2017)

It has the 2.4 4cyl, and is 2wd. When I turn the key all I hear is a click coming from the firewall. I had the battery tested and it was good. I also cleaned up the battery cables. I pulled the clutch peddle switch and tried to jump it but still nothing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure there's not too much resistance through the cables and make sure when you turn the key to start position (clutch depressed), you are getting 12v power on the signal wire at the starter solenoid (IIRC, it's a black/yellow wire..but don't quote me on that!).


----------



## 93-D21-4cyl (Sep 15, 2017)

Did you put an OHM meter between that black wire and ground (with the positive battery terminal disconnected) to check for continuity. And have you verified you ignition switch is
good. My 93 D21 2.4L would not start which is the reason the person listed it for sale. In my
case it was the Ignition switch.


----------



## Govt acp45 (Sep 23, 2017)

*starter fail*

the good oil right there. that black wire may need to go on a solenoid contact on the starter motor ? However grounding it may tell you something and with electronics how they are I'd not do that! A voltage or ohms test is the first p.o.c. It could originate under the manifold too where simply connecting to a sensor, but there is little to go by from that description? 
My point is simply grounding the wire could do more harm than good with a KA setup. I have discovered a couple of hundred dollars at a good auto electrician gets the job sorted and teaches a good deal of knowledge on the subject. These are very respectable little trucks which you will proboably be rewarded by great service over a number of years. Meaning it wil pay for itself once the repairs are done ?


----------

